

Show HN: CodeHorizon – App for hackers who battle in Algorithm Arenas - ChintanGhate
http://www.star-lord.me/CodeHorizon/

======
ChintanGhate
This is my first app on the iOS AppStore - a side-project that I have worked
on weekends stretching throughout the last month. The challenge was to convert
a single rss feed (available here -
[https://www.hackerrank.com/calendar](https://www.hackerrank.com/calendar))
into an utility app that notifies enthusiastic coders about the live and
upcoming algorithmic challenges on the internet.

